# Zombie Apocalypse Store



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Really? It's a novel idea but can it last?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ooooh, cool raptor on the roof!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Yeah, you can't have zombies without a full sized raptor running amok too! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Raptors likely aren't above scavenging, so they'd probably eat a zombie, given the chance. Maybe a pet raptor would be a good weapon to have in a zombie apocalypse arsenal.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you sure it's not a zombie raptor? ... mmm I think that sounds like a likely SyFy Channel movie.

I think I want one of those "Not Infected" shirts


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> I think I want one of those "Not Infected" shirts


You can buy it for $14.95 from the Zombie Apocalypse Store:jol: Also a 9 LED flashlight for only $4.00, and many other end-of-the-world scenario items.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> You can buy it for $14.95 from the Zombie Apocalypse Store:jol: Also a 9 LED flashlight for only $4.00, and many other end-of-the-world scenario items.


I think that was a hint spooky. You better get going.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

My moms friend works at outdoor world and said she'd buy me a cardboard Zombie target similar to one of those. Hello nerf gun time.

Anyway, Spooky1, pick me up one of this shirts while youre there


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Ruby and Draik

Somehow it seems that walking around in a shirt that says "Not Infected" sends the wrong message:googly:


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Dang I want a store like that around here. We have a small miltary store where I get some on my hiking and woods gear but nothing with that large of a selection. Heck I've tacken to make my trail mixes and first aid kits my self.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Haha. I was just at out door world and "my Dad" bought some zombie apocalypse certified ammunition for "his" gun. (he just happens to let me pay for ammunition and only let me and him use the gun )


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Spooky1 said:


> Are you sure it's not a zombie raptor? ... mmm I think that sounds like a likely SyFy Channel movie.


I think you have to put a "mega" in there somewhere for "SyFy".

*Attack of the Two-Headed Alien Zombie Mega Raptor!* Starring the Nearly Naked Girls.

Back on point, the shop could work. Why not have some fun with the disaster preparedness thing?


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Cabela's also sells those same bullets


----------

